# First post-partum period. Is this normal? And fertility Qs



## blessedhome (Mar 10, 2010)

I finally, really got my first post-partum period! My little boy is 20 months old and it's finally back!

While it's been nearly 2 1/2 years since I had a period, I don't remember them being this bad. I have been so nauseated that I can't stomach anything. I just feel sick. The bleeding is also very heavy, but I can deal with that--it's the nausea. I don't remember having this type of nausea with other periods and wondering if it's common with the first PP Period

With my other children, my cycles came back at 6 weeks, so this is totally new to me.

Also, we are still night nursing and wondering how fertility will be affected. We aren't going to "prevent" any little ones, but I'm 35 and haven't had a cycle since March 2008, so I wonder if my body will remember what to do. LOL

I read that even though periods return, I may not be able to conceive until the child has completely weaned.

I'd like him to self-wean and I'd also like for him to be breastfeed until he's at least 2. He loves it, so I don't see that as being a problem, but I've heard that it's common for breastmilk to dry up by the 3rd month of pregnancy.


----------



## writteninkursive (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd just wait it out and see if the next few periods are as bad. If so, check with your midwife/ob/gp/whatever you use. It takes mine a looong time to regulate after a birth. Never had the nausea issue, but the heavy bleeding is something I'm definitely familiar with!


----------



## julesmama (Jul 5, 2010)

I just had my second PPAF at 19 months. The first one was pretty bad - felt terrible both during AF and before ovulation. The second was not nearly as bad - I did take one dose of tylenol this time though, but that was it. Ovulation was definitely a little uncomfortable but not really "painful" like the first time. Both were heavier than before, though. I think it's fairly normal that things can be a little difficult for a while, but if it doesn't sort itself out in a few months I'd check with a doctor.


----------

